# Easiest Way to Transfer Recordings



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

My wife has a lot of Hallmark Channel Christmas movies saved to our Bolt+. I would like to upgrade to an Edge.

What's the easiest and most reliable way to transfer recordings/info on the records from the Bolt+ to the Edge?

I wish TiVo had an automated process for this.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Via TiVo Online?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

That will download the recordings to a new TiVo?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

geekmedic said:


> That will download the recordings to a new TiVo?


With both your Bolt and Edge on the same account and same network, you can log onto TiVo online via a browser and initiate a copy/transfer of your wife's movies from your Bolt to your Edge. OnePasses can also be copied/transferred from one DVR to the other.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> With both your Bolt and Edge on the same account and same network, you can log onto TiVo online via a browser and initiate a copy/transfer of your wife's movies from your Bolt to your Edge. OnePasses can also be copied/transferred from one DVR to the other.


^ This. 

Note that you can mark any number of shows to be transferred (the box will queue them up), but I've had qc issues with shows getting skipped, transferred x2, etc., and have found it better to limit the number of shows being queued up (and so, best to not mark the entire drive to be transferred in a fell swoop--10 shows at a time is more manageable).


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

geekmedic said:


> My wife has a lot of Hallmark Channel Christmas movies saved to our Bolt+. I would like to upgrade to an Edge.
> 
> What's the easiest and most reliable way to transfer recordings/info on the records from the Bolt+ to the Edge?
> 
> I wish TiVo had an automated process for this.


I never understood why people use a Tivo as a Movie storage facility. I mean seriously, how many times will you really watch the same movie. Its a DVR, record, watch, delete.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

seaninde said:


> I never understood why people use a Tivo as a Movie storage facility. I mean seriously, how many times will you really watch the same movie. Its a DVR, record, watch, delete.


Other people want different things from their TiVo. I'm guessing you don't have young children, who want to watch the same movie over and over and over. Some people see the same movie multiple times while they are in the theaters, and pay admission each time.

Me? I never understood why people try to tell others how to use their own stuff. It is like telling people they are eating their hotdogs wrong if they put ketchup on them.

Tastes differ. Circumstances differ. Lifestyles differ. Different strokes for different folks. It really is that simple.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

snerd said:


> Me? I never understood why people try to tell others how to use their own stuff. *It is like telling people they are eating their hotdogs wrong if they put ketchup on them.*
> 
> Tastes differ. Circumstances differ. Lifestyles differ. Different strokes for different folks. It really is that simple.


Well, now, ketchup on hotdogs is just plain wrong.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, now, ketchup on hotdogs is just plain wrong.


Hotdogs? Who cares what gets put on them.

Now pineapple on pizza, that is an abomination! OK so I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

snerd said:


> Now pineapple on pizza, that is an abomination!


Not if you add some Louisiana brand hot sauce.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I asked this same question when I started to look into an Edge but I will be using the Edge in addition to the my current Roamio with a new Mini in a third room. The ability to transfer between the Ramio and the Edge was a must have.


----------



## DebbieZ1 (Sep 8, 2007)

seaninde said:


> I never understood why people use a Tivo as a Movie storage facility. I mean seriously, how many times will you really watch the same movie. Its a DVR, record, watch, delete.


Well I'm the girl if she likes a really great movie I like to re-watch it again and again and again


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

How are recordings actually transferred with the online option? Does it trigger a box-to-box over intranet or does it do it over the internet somehow?

Edge arrived today, but was too busy doing last minute tax review before filing 15 October (extension). Figured now is too late as Comcast's CableCARD line is probably not staffed at the moment (11pm EDT).


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

magically


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> How are recordings actually transferred with the online option? Does it trigger a box-to-box over intranet or does it do it over the internet somehow?
> 
> Edge arrived today, but was too busy doing last minute tax review before filing 15 October (extension). Figured now is too late as Comcast's CableCARD line is probably not staffed at the moment (11pm EDT).


I believe, over one's home network and not involving the Internet for the show data transfer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> How are recordings actually transferred with the online option? Does it trigger a box-to-box over intranet or does it do it over the internet somehow?


It populates the receiving TiVo's To Do List. If you can see both at the same time it happens quickly.


----------



## gus2000 (Sep 14, 2016)

Keep in mind that Charter Cable (formerly Time-Warner) purposefully sets the copy-protect flag for all content (except for OTA channels), thus prohibiting transfer between TiVos.

Copy Protection Flag with TWC


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

Well just say you don't know how to save them. Their Hallmark movies...


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> What's the easiest and most reliable way to transfer recordings/info on the records from the Bolt+ to the Edge?


Use Tivo Online which triggers a box to box copy. Two things:
1) See the issue tracker in this sub-forum about transfer limits.
2) I have not been able to transfer any shows from my TiVo Experience 3 Bolt+. I can only transfer from my TE4 Bolt. I'm not interested in updating my Bolt+ but you might not have the issue or have that constraint.

It is surprisingly fast on a wired ethernet connection.



Mike Campbell said:


> ... The ability to transfer between the Ramio and the Edge was a must have.


I was able to move shows from my Roamio to a Bolt years ago but it was agonizingly slow.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

gus2000 said:


> Keep in mind that Charter Cable ...


The OP said Comcast not Charter/Spectrum.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I was able to transfer a lot of the movies... definitely was pretty quick. I was expected an hour or so for a 2 hour movie transfer (thought TiVo would have to encode it), but it took <5 minutes.

The only problem I've had is 3-4 movies stop at the 11 minute mark. The original is fine. It's only the transferred recording, and I have re-transferred numerous times.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

geekmedic said:


> I was able to transfer a lot of the movies... definitely was pretty quick. I was expected an hour or so for a 2 hour movie transfer (thought TiVo would have to encode it), but it took <5 minutes.
> 
> The only problem I've had is 3-4 movies stop at the 11 minute mark. The original is fine. It's only the transferred recording, and I have re-transferred numerous times.


How sad this is. Soon we get ads and problems from way beyond do not get corrected.


----------

